# Nice Pa. Archery Bear



## Resica (Nov 23, 2016)

Think it was shot last Saturday, the day before our Rifle season for bear.

http://www.huntingpa.com/forums/45-bear-elk-hunting-forum/150585-now-bear.html


----------



## ripplerider (Nov 25, 2016)

That is a straight out monster bear. That thing is bigger than most grizzlies.


----------

